# R15-500 "Receiving Satellite info..." issues



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi,

Was watching a recorded show last night when my R15 stopped, screen went black...so I restarted w/the red button.

Then for the first time since I originally set-up my dvr it had me go through all the motions of a brand new set-up...English/Spanish, type of dish, yaddax3...but when it got to the "Receiving Satellite info..." it just stopped....nothing for 20 minutes...it just stayed at 0%.

I have unplugged it 3 times now and used the re-set button 5x....any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Call DirecTV and have it replaced.

One more thing you can try, as it sounds like it has already dumped everything, and that is a "reformat". Do a red button reset. When the first blue screen goes away (turns black) push and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the DVR. Hold them for five seconds. The record light should turn on. Then release and wait.

If it doesn't work, time to replace. If you have not done so, also do a visual check of your cabling from the dish to the unit, and note whether your dish is still aimed where it is supposed to be.

Carl


----------



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Carl...that's just great. 

Is there any way to make sure its a bad drive. I've had my R15-500 since June 05 and haven't had any "real" problems until last night. In the past a red-button or unplug fix was all that was necessary.

I did leave it unplugged overnight...woke up today and it still puts me through the "set-up" paces and hangs at "receiving satellite info...0%"

I just tired another forced software DL...the numbers in the upper right corner were 55/0003/1169/01/0119...if it means anything?

I don't know if this means anything but when it displays the "signal strength" page that shows the satellite transponders only the odd numbered transponders display numbers ranging from 63 to 90..

That is all....



carl6 said:


> Call DirecTV and have it replaced.
> 
> One more thing you can try, as it sounds like it has already dumped everything, and that is a "reformat". Do a red button reset. When the first blue screen goes away (turns black) push and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the DVR. Hold them for five seconds. The record light should turn on. Then release and wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeff25 said:


> I don't know if this means anything but when it displays the "signal strength" page that shows the satellite transponders only the odd numbered transponders display numbers ranging from 63 to 90..
> 
> That is all....


That is not a good sign, and could be your problem (as opposed to the R15 itself). You should see odd and even transponders on 101, and you should see most with readings in the high 80's or 90's. One or two might be 100, and a few may be low or zero.

You could have a bad dish, a dish alignment problem, a coax or connector problem, or a receiver problem. The receiver is probably least suspect in this case. You really need to start with a very thorough inspection of all your cabling and connectors. Look for wet, damaged, or corroded connectors (inside and outside). Look for any damage to the coax, including a staple through it, or any other damage to the outer insulation (perhaps critters chewing on it?).

You might be best off getting a service call. That way, whatever the problem is, it should be corrected. Don't let the tech leave, or sign off on the work order, until everything is working to your satisfaction.

Carl


----------



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Carl, I'll do just that.

I live in a condo and I think all 22 of us have DTV. I haven't had the chance to ask any of the neighbors if they are having problems but that is next on the troubleshooting list.

Thanks again...cheers!



carl6 said:


> That is not a good sign, and could be your problem (as opposed to the R15 itself). You should see odd and even transponders on 101, and you should see most with readings in the high 80's or 90's. One or two might be 100, and a few may be low or zero.
> 
> You could have a bad dish, a dish alignment problem, a coax or connector problem, or a receiver problem. The receiver is probably least suspect in this case. You really need to start with a very thorough inspection of all your cabling and connectors. Look for wet, damaged, or corroded connectors (inside and outside). Look for any damage to the coax, including a staple through it, or any other damage to the outer insulation (perhaps critters chewing on it?).
> 
> ...


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jeff25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was watching a recorded show last night when my R15 stopped, screen went black...so I restarted w/the red button.
> 
> ...


I can't explain why it crashed originally, but my R15 often takes an hour or more to get past the "Receiving Satellite Info 0%" stage after a power outage or reset.


----------



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ding Dong the Glitch is Gone...for now ; )

Here is the email I just received from my DTV folks...and it fixed the problem!

*****************************

Hi Jeff,

This is what you need to do on your receiver, not using the remote:

Press the Active button and the right arrow at the same time until you see a 
menu pull up on the left hand side that has 4 options, Phone, Services, LNB and 
Done. When you see this menu, let go of the buttons.

Using the down arrow key on the receiver, highlight "LNB Services" and press 
Select (the circular button in the middle of the arrow keys). This will pull up 
another menu in the center of the screen that will most likely say "unstacked". 
Use your right arrow key to highlight "unstacked" and press "Select". This will 
give you a drop box under unstacked and will allow you to choose "Stacked", 
which is the correct mode you should be on. Once Stacked is highlighted, press 
select and return to the previous menu by pressing the left arrow key. Then go 
to done and press select.

One of two things is going to happen, it's either going to start moving the bar 
up on Acquiring, or you will be frozen on the Done screen. If the latter happens, press the red select button above the access card drawer (on 
right hand side of receiver) and once it resets, it will reacquire the 
satellite. Let me know if this does not work. But it should. Thanks

***************************************



dms1 said:


> I can't explain why it crashed originally, but my R15 often takes an hour or more to get past the "Receiving Satellite Info 0%" stage after a power outage or reset.


----------

